# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El CSN quiere limitar la divulgación de los fallos en las centrales nucleares

## termopar

> *El CSN quiere limitar la divulgación de los fallos en las centrales nucleares
> *
> La dirección del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) está preparando un cambio en las notificaciones de los sucesos que se registran en las centrales. Esta modificación supondrá una reducción del número de sucesos que se clasifican dentro del nivel 1 en la escala internacional INES y que comportan que el CSN emita automáticamente un comunicado de prensa.
> 
> El CSN es el encargado de supervisar el funcionamiento de las siete centrales nucleares en activo de España y de realizar el seguimiento de los sucesos que se registran. También, de comunicar estos incidentes. Para ello se utiliza la escala INES, implantada en 1990 por la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA) con el objetivo de mantener informada a la ciudadanía. Esta escala comprende ocho niveles, que van del 0 al 7 en función de la gravedad. La mayoría se queda en el nivel 0, que no obliga a redactar un comunicado oficial.
> 
> También hay en nuestro país sucesos de nivel 1, que en la escala INES se denominan "anomalías". Desde 1990, en España ha habido cerca de 60 incidentes en las centrales dentro de esta categoría, lo que supone una media de algo más de dos al año. Solo en tres ocasiones en los últimos 25 años se ha alcanzado en España el siguiente escalón, el 2, calificado por la OIEA como "incidente".
> 
> El cambio que apadrina la dirección del CSN, y que prepara desde febrero, implicará que una parte considerable de los sucesos que ahora se encuadran en la categoría 1 pasen a 0, según fuentes de este organismo. Según una proyección realizada por técnicos del CSN, con esta modificación se pasaría de una media de algo más de dos incidentes de nivel 1 al año a uno cada dos años.
> ...


Referencia:
http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...30_664415.html
Cuando hasta se destituyen personas por el cambio de clasificación, sospechoso lo menos.

----------


## Jonasino

Por favor termopar, ¿cual es la fuente de esa noticia? Gracias

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya la pongo yo:
http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...30_664415.HTML

No me extraña nada tal y como están las cosas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Gracias Miguel,  y disculpad por el despisté el resto, la edito y añado la referencia

----------

NoRegistrado (04-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias NoRegistrado y termopar, por poner la fuente

----------

